

How the South Skews America - hwstar
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/07/how-the-south-skews-america-119725.html#.VZ6DH7w2x0x

======
ubertaco
TL;DR version: "this half of the country thinks differently from me; they're
such aberrations! Obviously America would be way better and more normal (read:
identical to my particular preferences) if they were all gone."

Seems as though the author has had this particular variety of
animosity/regional-bigotry for a while now, too:

> Michael Lind is a contributing editor to Politico Magazine and author of
> Made in Texas: George W. Bush and the Southern Takeover of American
> Politics.

~~~
jgeorge
I don't expect much from Politico, but this is pretty low even for them.

